# New bows are on mathews website...



## steph (Feb 27, 2004)

mathews


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Conquest Apex seem to be a good target bow with a lot of speed!!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

*msrp???*

Did you see the msrp on the new conquest apex....oh my dear god!!!!!!$1249 for a mass produced bow....no thanks


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Both bows look great.

But, $1249 for the Conquest Apex?


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The Switchback is gonna be one of the top sellers for them. Not shot or seen one but it looks to fit a well needed bowhunting niche for Mathews. I've always felt the 31" bows were too short. I favor the 33 to 36 inch bows and always have to dip down into the 6 inch brace height to get adequate speed. That's why I overlooked the Outback last year and bought the LX instead. So the Switchback has my eyebrows raised. 33" A-A, 7" brace height, but fast as the LX give or take a couple fps. Has a longer riser than the LX too but is a tad heavier.


----------



## Jungle (Aug 1, 2004)

> $1249 for a mass produced bow


They say those race cars just eat up the tires.

Jungle.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

> *$1249 for the Conquest Apex? *



That will give a new meaning to the name Switchback ! 
I got my Switchback a few years ago and it shoots really well. It's not made by Mathew$ either !


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

*price*

I think someone at mathews bumped there head!!!!!


----------



## Barry James (Aug 2, 2004)

*Mathews*

1249.00?????

Great day in th' mornin'!!!!! What is archery coming to? A person will invest around 1600.00 to 1900.00 in a bow setup? in 2 years from now will be lucky to get 500.00! NO THANK YOU!!


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

switchback....hrrrmmmmm looks nice


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Switchback has a rounded cam.....do you know what that means........?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Yep, a NEW REVOLUTION in archery....that being PRICE GOUGING....$1249 MSRP for a MASS PRODUCED bow is utterly ridiculous...but P.T. Barnum is happy....and probably correct too. HAHAHA.

No thanks.....unless, that is the bow is made of GOLD or some PRECIOUS METAL and not just a block of aluminum......hahahaha.

I would want to buy a BOW.....not part interest in the company??


field14


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*looks great...but*

Apex looks great, but at that price I will just buy one off the classified section next year for $500  With the price of the Switchback, I am sure they will sell a lot of those.


----------



## bubba_37 (Dec 19, 2003)

HEY GUYS A SHADOW CAT ELITE WITH NITROUS X CAMS HAS A MSRP OF $1215 SO DON'T GET STICKER SHOCK. ITS NOT LIKE THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A BOW THAT RETAILED OVER $1200 BEFORE PSE HAD ON BACK IN THE MID 90s.


----------



## scott the shot (May 18, 2004)

That's right Bubba 37, these guys act like the've never seen such a thing. You know we pay almost 3 bucks for a gallon of milk, 2.20 for diesel fuel, 40,000 for a new truck, I mean what's a 1000 for a new bow!


----------



## Bowduster (Dec 2, 2002)

That is only the MSRP, shop around and you shouldn't have to pay the sticker price unless they are so popular that demand drives it up to that. Do you ever pay sticker on a car? I don't.


----------



## DorfonArchery (Nov 5, 2004)

The price of the Conquest Apex in my opinion is simply rediculous and the Switchback, I think they meant to call it the "Switchback..._please_"


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

> HEY GUYS A SHADOW CAT ELITE WITH NITROUS X CAMS HAS A MSRP OF $1215 SO DON'T GET STICKER SHOCK.


True...but Martin's don't ever sell close to MSRP...where as Mathews on the other hand do. The "list" price on a camo Martin SlayR with Nitrous is $1187...yet I know many shops selling the bows for $720's. Mathews on the other hand lists the LX at MSRP $719 and around here local they sell for get this...$719.99...and usually have a sale price of $699.99. My point is this...you are trying to compare apples to oranges with these two companies MSRP prices. I know people who have priced out the Apex and they will be selling at $1000+ in this area.


----------



## bairhunter (Aug 1, 2003)

Think I'll stick to my Ovation for now. After crunching the spec. numbers of both bows, I really would'nt be gaining much. The Apex has a longer axle to axle and 10-12 fps faster, but this is probably due to the 65% (approx.) let-off which is probably closer to 60% ( The Ovation has 65-80% which can be adjusted with modifications to the draw stop, mine is approx. 72%). The brace height is the same. For $1249 I think I'll just see what comes out in Jan.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Higher bow prices are the trend (or should we say SPIKE) in the archery world. I bought two bows in 2004. I got a Hoyt XTEC which I bought new for $580. I didn't like it and couldn't get it to shoot so I listed it on eBay EIGHT months after buying it and it sold for $595 on there (after trying to get just $450 for it here on the classifieds). It's the only bow I didn't lose money on but the first I have listed on eBay.

I turned around and bought a brand new LX. Retails for $719 and I got mine new at the dealers for $540. So it sounds like some of ya'alls dealers are rippin new ones for you guys.


----------



## Blue_Archer_00 (Sep 9, 2004)

*MSRP*

At my shop we will be offering the apex for $1000 ... its still not a great deal but with a landed cost of $939 we cant go much lower down here ... But on the otherhand the switchback isnt too bad compared to hoyts new prices as well


----------



## DANFAM (Oct 23, 2004)

I dont know why everyone is getting so excited about the price. I'm sure they will sell for around a $1000. Most Mathews bows MSRP around 749-759. But I have never saw a new Mathews for sale for over $669. Most of the bows sell for between $629-$649.


----------



## rockster11 (Aug 17, 2004)

The only ones that are pushing the buttons are the mathews haters who are looking for dirt on their new bows... I priced the apex yesterday at my local retailer and hes gonna sell it for $899 bucks.... so people your argument has no merit... find somethin else to dig up...


----------



## hessvl (Sep 20, 2004)

I know a dealer that is selling the Apex for $900.00 if interested


----------

